# RV roof care



## B Kar Ma (Nov 12, 2010)

Has anyone used the rubber roof cleaning and treatment products out there to treat your own roof?  Sounds a lot less expensive than the $400 I was quoted.


----------



## 1968ford (Nov 12, 2010)

its real easy all you have to do is follow directions


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 13, 2010)

I have used Cool Seal more times than I like to think about...
One summer I did all 6 campers at our club.....

Clean your old roof with strong soap and water...Use a broom and
scrub brushes to get all the black stuff off...Take care around
vents, antennas and use GE silicone around them after the roof
dries completely...You can pour the stuff out in a pan and roll
on like paint, but it is quicker and a little less messy just to pour
out a strip in the area you are working on and spread it out with
roller on long pole....Repeat to get desired coverage....Use a
paint brush to get a good coat around vents and antenna.....
A good Saturdays job......
I suggest a bead of silicone anywhere you think you may get a
leak before you apply Cool Seal.....Around the top corners of the
roof !!!!
Word of caution : Wear clothes and shoes you can throw out
after you are done.....This stuff don't wash off !!!!


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 13, 2010)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I have used Cool Seal more times than I like to think about...
> One summer I did all 6 campers at our club.....
> 
> Clean your old roof with strong soap and water...Use a broom and
> ...



On a rubber roof?


----------



## stratos201 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've been told there really is no need to do anything to a rubber roof other than clean it a couple times a year. As noted above, pay close attention to what you use on it. I think the Cool Seal is for metal roofs only.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 19, 2010)

Kool Seal product # 63-900 RV rubber roof top coat.....

Used it several times......


----------



## 1968ford (Nov 19, 2010)

*rubber roof*

just for a idea southern rv in Jonesboro is running a special for a rubber roof cleaning starting at $100 for a 28 foot camper adding 5 bucks per foot after that dont even pay for the labor just a thought


----------



## walters (Dec 8, 2010)

*roof*



stratos201 said:


> I've been told there really is no need to do anything to a rubber roof other than clean it a couple times a year. As noted above, pay close attention to what you use on it. I think the Cool Seal is for metal roofs only.



definatly not true, the rubber roof has to be resealed or it will crack with you, it says every 7 yrs, i would recommennd every 5 yrs, especialy if it sets out in the sun all the time, i have used the elastic coat coolseal which is the white cool seal and have done more campers than i care to count over the last several yrs and it has held up good, and seems to be a lot thicker than the high dollar camper place rubber roof seal you buy, i do recommend the rv caulk,it is like no other i have ever seen, its 8 dollars a tube but goes on in a puddle and it is sealed
 i just clean mine with a scrub brush and detergent, if im planning on sealing it again when i get done cleaning i will put  a little clorox in my water


----------

